# Cast swing, golf swing



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

How many casters out there golf? How many golfers out there also enjoy surfcasting??

A few weeks ago my brother Charlie and Cuz Bill Bailey came down and spent a week with Kim and I. We hit Fort Fisher multiple times but also spent some time doing something I haven't done in 25+ years..... Golf.

At first I was just going to drive the goomers around in the cart but instead decided to give it a go. We had a blast playing two local courses, one cheap and one nice. Also spent some time on the local driving range whacking balls.

My observation is there are similarities and significant differences in the swing. The differences are obvious, the similarities a bit more subtle.

Maybe this thread will take off, I'm interested in what you guys think.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I would think head, hands, then hips would be the same. Difference being head is on the ball as opposed to the horizon.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I do golf, and though I a no distance caster, I do try to hit it from the sand and piers when it's called for. Timing is the critical thing in both. the kingfeeder says "head,hands, then hips", and in golf, you want to keep your head as still as possible, star the hands down on plane, and clear the hips well before the club strikes the ball. Watching your casts Tommy on Youtube, I can see where you would have the strength and flexibility to obviously rip the cover off the ball, but I would guess it would come more from athletiscism than from a distance casting technique. WHat really sucks is trying to play golf early in the day and playing a softball game later that evening. For me, everything is a pop fly after a round of golf.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Indeed Tommy. Form, mechanics, timing and technique are all involved in both. I think there are lessons to be taken from both.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I think the simularities in both would be the hit. The golf swing is naturally the down swing with the finish and transfer from back to front and the cast would be the push pull finish again with the weight transfer from back to front... as you can readily tell I ain't no golfer or much of a caster for that matter but they do appear to be the same sort of action.... salt


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Being a rank amateur at each I noticed when I first attempted land distance casting that the more force I applied, the less distance I actually got. 

My golf swing was the same way. It perplexed the snot out of me that I couldn't drive 250 yards (I'm 6'1" and 300 lbs and active, I also like long walks in the rain)....anyways I was not loading the driver properly because as a beginner I had bought a very stiff flex shaft that I had little experience with. I switched to a flex shaft that matches my swing style/speed and now squirrels 270 yards away and to the right of the fairway better watch out.

Distance in casting comes when you have the pole loaded and doing the work. I think. I am hoping that is right. Sounds good. 

My .02 cents.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Interesting stuff. 

One thing that I've learned about hitting a driver (other than don't borrow one, they break). When I go into the "knock the hell out of it" casters mindset mode the slice is pretty darn impressive. Maybe two fairways over when it lands, but impressive...lol

Tommy


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> (I'm 6'1" and 300 lbs and active, I also like long walks in the rain)....anyways


I think I saw this on a Match.com commercial! Thats pretty funny stuff!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> I think I saw this on a Match.com commercial! Thats pretty funny stuff!


Nope not me. I find women the old fashion way...stand behind a garbage can and throw rocks at them.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

When are you playing the local comedy club? You've got good stuff!


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Come on guys, give Tommy lot's of tips-death grip, light grip, strong grip, weak grip, feet wide apart, feet shoulder width, open face, closed face, big divot, small divot, tee low, tee high, start with hips, start with shoulders, slow take away, quick takeaway, and the most important, subscribe to Golf Digest and follow all the "tips and tricks" possible. Golf is about the only thing I can still beat little Bro at and us older guys need to keep it that way. LOL
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

big brother said:


> Come on guys, give Tommy lot's of tips-death grip, light grip, strong grip, weak grip, feet wide apart, feet shoulder width, open face, closed face, big divot, small divot, tee low, tee high, start with hips, start with shoulders, slow take away, quick takeaway, and the most important, subscribe to Golf Digest and follow all the "tips and tricks" possible. Golf is about the only thing I can still beat little Bro at and us older guys need to keep it that way. LOL
> charlie


Is that all there is to it???

You are in trouble brother, I've found the secret "lock and *CAST*" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujJt3ZlN01g

Tommy


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Tommy, a well struck golf shot is one hit on an area of the clubface the size of a pea and with the clubhead moving at peak speed. The speed is acheived during the "release" of the clubhead through the ball. During that instant, the clubhead moves about 10 feet, while the hands move only a matter of inches, hence the tremendous speed of the clubhead. Most tour players can hit swing speeds in excess of 125 mph. They also hit that "pea" more times than not.
You probably already know all that, but one of the absolute best 8 & bait casters there is, is a guy named Joel Love. You may know him, but Joel is also a helluva golfer (used to be a pro). The biggest similarity I see is how "smooth" he is, either casting on hitting a 320 yard drive. Effortless power, not powerless effort. Smooth motion and great timing are a great combination.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I have not had the pleasure (at least I don't think so) of meeting Joel. Everything I've heard is that he's a heck of a caster and a great guy.

At 51 I kinda doubt that I'll ever be real good at golf although I do enjoy the swing... 

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I have a pretty good go at both disciplines and the couple things that stand out to me are arm extension and size. While it is always better to be bigger, little guys can really hang in both events. Getting your arms out and making the arc bigger is where the added distance comes, that is if you have all them other things little brother was talking about in order. I would love to see that banana ball.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

kingfish said:


> I have a pretty good go at both disciplines and the couple things that stand out to me are arm extension and size. While it is always better to be bigger, little guys can really hang in both events. Getting your arms out and making the arc bigger is where the added distance comes, that is if you have all them other things little brother was talking about in order. I would love to see that banana ball.


Wayne,

Charlie and Bill are coming back down in 4 weeks. I think we're going to play a south Brunswick county course (or two). You are welcome to join us.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I would enjoy that, I can get a locals deal at many grand strand golf courses, pick a few out and I'll let you know what is available deal wise if you are interested


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I'd say the biggest similarity is that they are both very much about rotation. I've read a hundred times where you looked at a video of someone casting and you reply "looks pretty good, you just need to add in some more rotation". One of my 1st golf lessons the instructor said " if you can't rotate, you can't play"...


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

Driving the ball is a combination of timing and technique (this is written for for either rightys or leftys):

1. Set the ball up on your instep to just inside your toe. Put your near cheek behind the ball and leave it there until your follow through pulls your head forward. This is the key--swing around your head like a wagon wheel--do not let it move forward or backwards but be relaxed swing smoothly around your head--it is the axis. 

2. Then just take the club back slowly with a straight arm, HINT rotate your hand to flat and lock your elbow then grip, the arm that is towards the ball and let the other arm fold naturally--elbow in will cure the slice (the old pros would put a hand towel under their back arm to get the feeling) without moving your head or letting your head come off the ball or move up or down (yours eyes should not have to refocus), and then slightly brace against the back knee and big toe--keep your weight on the inside of your back foot or big toe always.

3. After your arms have naturally coiled against your back knee and big toe (never the outside of your foot) gently shift your weight by turning your hips and pushing off the big toe and then gently pull the butt of the shaft towards the ball.

4.Keep a sharp focus on the ball and swing through the ball at about 80% of what you think is the right speed. 

5. You will now be amazed

Works for me.

T


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, I learned to cast after wading out and it's the same thing, you have to keep your balance. I learned to cast first but only because it was a lot more interesting to a little guy.

T


----------



## TarheelFXR (Oct 11, 2011)

Surf Casting vs. Golf... 

Fishing always was and still is the most fun and better eatin'--I was born in Pinehurst (mother's parents) and father's parents lived on the beach so... 

Is there no edit function here? I am not some jerk that just keeps posting when I'm drinking...but I keep wanting to modify this sh!t

T


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I have not had the pleasure (at least I don't think so) of meeting Joel. Everything I've heard is that he's a heck of a caster and a great guy.
> 
> At 51 I kinda doubt that I'll ever be real good at golf although I do enjoy the swing...
> 
> Tommy


Tommy,

Age is not an impediment to golfing, like it is for most other things, and you may actually improve. I had to make a choice, golf/fish, so I gave away my golf sticks but the tendency to "back off" a bit as an older golfer usually serves one well. (Not that 51 is older anything except ballplayer). Trying to knock the cover off the ball gets people in trouble. When you finally get to the point where you are wise enough to realize that OR it hurts too much to swing hard ---- you will have a shot at beating Big Brother!

Cheers,
See you at Hatteras


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Tommy, keep all this information in your head at all times. About the rules, Seeing as how me and cuz are both medicare card carry old goomers, we get to play the senior tees, we'll let you and Wayne play the tips. Also seeing as how cuz only has one lung and I only have one original equipment shoulder, we can call 2 down automatics whenever we want to and you can't. And just to level the playing field we will let you guys play by the USGA Rules of Golf and we will suffer through winter rules (no matter what the temp). I realize we are cutting our own throats, but just like today's tee ball we want every kid to feel like a winner. LOL

charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Oh yea, I feel like a winner....lol

I've got lots of problem areas but I guess the biggest to me is learning to hit down on the ball with the irons. Every fiber in me wants to "lift" the ball up and off the ground. 

This reminds me of going back to the late 90's when i first took up distance casting. I was NOT a natural and had to work hard to figure it out. One thing is for sure though, I'm having fun trying... 

Tommy

ps, charlie, I kinda thought you and bill were making the rules up as we went anyway...lol


----------

